# Cube lubing - India ... 3M vs shock oil?



## hellboy17291 (Apr 17, 2010)

Got a storebought rubiks..thinkin of lubing it, searched the forums, +ve reviews of silicone,jig-a-loo and shock oil..
problem is i live in india.
the local stores dnt hav silicon or jig-a-loo, may have shock oil, browsed on ebay.in..no luck..
On ebay.com..shock oil is available.bout 8-10$ includin shippin..but the problem is everytime i run out gotta order online..
but the jig-a-loo n silicone is lk 20-30 $ shippin(so tats out).

then i stubled on to these..think i may b able to get em..

http://solutions.3mindia.co.in/wps/...intenance/Lubricants/Silicone-Lubricant-Plus/

http://solutions.3mindia.co.in/wps/...Products/Maintenance/Lubricants/Dry-Silicone/

would they b okay? n which would b better ?? or should i try to get the shock oil if its available locally ?? :confused: thanx in advance..


----------



## hellboy17291 (Apr 17, 2010)

inputs frm anyone whos used the stuff would b gr8....or any other ideas would b cool too..


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 18, 2010)

err, i know this is really off topic, but

Please, this is not MSN or anything, so don't use "b" for "be" or "gr8" for "great".
This makes things a lot more confusing for other members to read.

anyway, back on topic:
A can of jig-a-loo will last for a very long time, if you have 3 cubes or less. since all we know is that you have one cube, and that is your storebought, i think that Shock Oil will suffice. Note, I've never tried Shock Oil, but i bought an EastSheen 2x2 lubed with it, and it's amazing.


----------



## hellboy17291 (Apr 19, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> err, i know this is really off topic, but
> 
> Please, this is not MSN or anything, so don't use "b" for "be" or "gr8" for "great".
> This makes things a lot more confusing for other members to read.
> ...



thank you..and will keep the initial point in mind..and ps -we dont get jig-a-loo here..so tats out..


----------



## SlaughterMelon (Apr 22, 2010)

I just got some shock oil, 30wt. by Team Associated, and it works great. http://twitpic.com/1hdjwe

edit: but I would go with whatever is easier to get. Just make sure the silicone lube is 100% silicone.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah, so go with the shock oil. i heard it's really good. but if you can order shock oil, can't you order jig-a-loo?


----------



## hellboy17291 (Apr 23, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> yeah, so go with the shock oil. i heard it's really good. but if you can order shock oil, can't you order jig-a-loo?



actually i get it from my local car/hardware store..that or a silicone spray from 3m..from the same car/hardware store..searched for jig-a-loo on ebay and they dont ship to india..

@slaughtermelon..thank you..so i think shock oil will do..


----------



## SlaughterMelon (Apr 23, 2010)

They can't ship Jig-a-loo to India (from the US) by air because it's pressurized. However, shock oil tends to not be pressurized, it's just in a little pour/squeeze bottle.


----------

